# Shelby Custom



## the tinker (Apr 6, 2018)

I've been running the progress on building this bike in "Project thread" , time to move the completed bike to the proper venue. Here's a before photo, taken last summer after I brought this old boy home. It had more rust than bike . This old boy was beat.



 Sanded to bare metal. Two coats of primer, sanded each. Pits in frame and tank were filled, there were luckily no holes in the tank. How it remained solid through it's abusive life and outside storage is beyond me. Then it was given 3 coats of black enamel.Red and white trim was done with One Shot enamel. The last coat was wet sanded with micro/ wet paper, then buffed and waxed. No clear coat.  

 

  It's a fun bike, and could be brought back to original easily.
The front ornament is off a late 40's to 50's  Buick

 . The back fender has a 53 Monark rocket on it.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 8, 2018)

nice


----------

